# Freeware Bildbearbeitungsprogramm PhotoFiltre 5.4



## Bildermann (28. März 2004)

*Freeware: Bildbearbeitungsprogramm PhotoFiltre 5.4*







*PhotoFiltre 5.4* ist ein vollwertiges kostenloses Bildbearbeitungsprogramm mit über 100 Filtern und Effekten *für die Betriebssysteme Win 98, Win 2000, Win Me und Win XP. *

Durch das "unlimitiert" ist das Programm sowohl für private als auch für kommerzielle Nutzung OHNE einem Pferdefuß freigegeben. Ich schätze, dass es von vom Schöpfer Antonio Da Cruz zum Zweck der Imagebildung programmiert wurde. Er möchte sich wohl vielleicht erst einen Ruf schaffen und seinen Namen ins Spiel bringen. Die Gründe hierfür sind mir unbekannt.

PhotoFiltre 5.4  beherrscht neben den verbreiteten Bild-Formaten GIF, JPG, BMP, PNG, ICO, TIF usw. auch PCD (Photo-CD), PSD (Photoshop), PSP (Paintshop Pro) sowie *JPEG 2000*.

Für das Abspeichern stehen u.a. die Formate JPG, BMP, GIF, TIF und PNG zur Auswahl. 

Im Werkzeuge-Menü aktivierst Du den 'Bildbrowser', der im unteren Fensterbereich erscheint. Hier werden alle Bilder eines ausgewählten Ordners als Thumbnail angezeigt. 

Mit einem Doppelklick übernimmst Du ein Bild in den Arbeitsbereich. Du kannst mehrere Bilder gleichzeitig bearbeiten. Die Fenster lassen sich zur besseren Übersicht horizontal oder vertikal nebeneinander platzieren. 

Für das Auswählen von Bildbereichen bietet PhotoFiltre Formen wie (abgerundetes) Rechteck, Ellipse, Dreieck und Polygone an. 

Weitere Features sind die Transparenz- und Textfunktion, eine Scannerschnittstelle und die Batchfunktion, mit der mehrere Bilder in einem Schritt in ein bestimmtes Bildformat konvertiert werden können.

Mit PhotoFiltre 5.4 lasser sich sogar ohne weiteres Bilder in Icons umwandeln.

Einige zusätzliche Plug-ins werden auf der Homepage zum Download angeboten. Eine Sprachdatei, mit der sich dann die Freeware letztendlich auch noch "eindeutschen" lässt, kannst Du direkt von der Homepage des Herstellers downloaden. 

---

_Downloads:
PhotoFiltre 5.4:_ *http://photofiltre.free.fr* 
_Sprachdatei deutsch:_ *http://photofiltre.free.fr/utils/TranslationDE.zip* 

Bemerkung: Die entpackte Zip-Sprachdatei für die deutsche Benutzeroberfläche "TranslationDE.plg" dann in den Installations-Ordner von PhotoFiltre einfügen, die Datei "TranslationEN" für die englischsprachige Version dagegen muß entfernt/gelöscht werden.

LG, Bildermann


----------



## fluessig (29. März 2004)

Wow - das sieht mir nach einer ernsten Alternative zu Gimp 2.0 aus. Werd ich mir auf jeden Fall ansehen.
//edit:
Für die Homepage sind französisch Kenntnisse hilfreich.
Den Download findet man unter:
*Téléchargements*


----------



## fluessig (31. März 2004)

*Fazit Photo Filtre*

Nach kurzem testen habe ich festgestellt, dass das Programm keine Ebenen unterstützt, und damit viele Möglichkeiten wegfallen.
Dadurch ist es für mich leider uninteressant geworden, obwohl der restliche funktionsumfang gut ist (und das Programm lädt auch schön schnell)


----------

